# An attempt to RE-organize.. got vanity done



## erynnj (Jun 18, 2009)

I re organized the top of my vanity and re organized my loose mac/es my ever growing make up forever collection and my beloved urban decay potted shadows (half are in my mac paletttes) *bonus* new pics of my latest m u f e shadow stash.
just the top of my vanity alone was an exhausting task... does it look functional?

















newest mufe shadows




the constant battle with over flowing pigments. I can not get a hold of this mess any suggestions?




2nd train case of loose shadows trying to organize












i am attempting to take new pics of my re organized stash, but its a big job to even get it better organized...


----------



## cambria_va (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmmm... maybe you could buy a nail polish rack to hang on the wall to hold the pigments which, btw I am completely envious of.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 18, 2009)

really nice.. i love the urban decay stuff too <3


----------



## elongreach (Jun 18, 2009)

I like it.  I love the sterilite drawers in the back!  Shows a true lover of makeup.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 18, 2009)

you could just give your pigments to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no but seriously, try the nail polish rack idea mentioned above. thats exactly how i'm gonna have to store all of mine. they're taking up a ton of space.

lovely collection!


----------



## erynnj (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_I like it.  I love the sterilite drawers in the back!  Shows a true lover of makeup._

 
haha yep! and its clear full all three different drawer systems stacked on top of each other


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 18, 2009)

I love organzing my makeup! Great Job! Everything looks so pretty!


----------



## crazeddiva (Jun 20, 2009)

I love it!

Much more organized than my room/vanity corner!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2009)

That a very very nice collection. I like the Hello kitty cup where you'r brushes are in


----------



## n_c (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice stash!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks great! I always love the feeling after clearing out my clutter filled vanity. It's so refreshing!


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh pretty pretty mufe!


----------



## desireejassel (Mar 2, 2010)

very nice collection


----------



## Gonzajuju (Mar 2, 2010)

Very nice collection! I especially love all the pigments you have. I love my piggies.


----------

